# Want to change my body



## Ursula (Aug 26, 2009)

I have been fat most of my adult life.  I lost 70lbs about 9 years ago and that was great  Then, I began to gain it back.  Just a little at first.  In the last 3 1/2 years I have gained about 75 lbs.  I'm heavier than I've ever been.  I hate it but have no discipline and lots of emotional eating. (I have three kids I adopted at ages 7, 8 and 16 which means lots of daily issues.  They hate me.  I get frustrated. I eat.)

I just tried to do some Yogalotes.  My first time, but I can't even lie on the floor without getting cramps in my back.  I have Fibro Myalgia and I hurt alot and am frustrated because anytime I do anything phyisical, I end up in so much pain that I don't want to move for a week.  How the heck am I supposed to get in shape.

Sorry for the vent, I am just so frustrated.  I tell myself that I need to just get some will power, but it seems like it's more than that.


----------



## abs0lutelyfab (Aug 26, 2009)

I wish you all the luck on your journey!  Have you ever tried a water based class for your fibro?  I know getting into a bathing suit probably isn't your idea of fun as it isn't mine either, but I have heard really good things about these classes!


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 26, 2009)

Not sure whether they have this where you live, but you could try Nia. I found it was an incredibly relaxing (low impact) way to exercise.  Because of the movement(s) involved I also found it to be really relaxing. It's a combination of low impact martial arts, pilates, dance etc.  I used to combine it with other forms of exercise, but my Nia classes were always the most enjoyable workouts. Overall, I found it worked wonders for me emotionally. It's a happy way to exercise (if that makes any sense.)


----------



## Girl about town (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi ursula, i think just walking is the best way to start any fitness, fast brisk walking burns fat really well and once you have built up basic fitness levels you can start to push yourself further.


----------



## Ursula (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement ladies.  I will look into Nia and see if it's available here.  I have a friend who's about to start Zooba so I thought I'd check that out.  My biggest problem with exercise is that I get bored easily.  Actually, that happens to me with just about everything. Maybe I'm ADD.  So if I'm bored and I don't feel good while I'm doing it, I don't want to keep it up.  Hence, walking is a struggle for me.  I'm very visual and where I live, it's boring.  It's the desert.  It all looks flat and brown.  There is beauty, but after a while I get tired of it.  I suppose the same would be true in some place green and lush, but....well.....the grass always seems greener.

However, I just heard a teaching wherein the speaker proclaimed that the secret to contentment is : No complaining, no wishing I were someone or somewhere else, no 'what if's or if only's' and seek God first and the rest will fall into place.  I think she's right so I'm going to shut up and stop complaining and imagining what it would be like if.....

Thank you again for the suggestions.  I am hopeful!


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 30, 2009)

Try some classes, they are really inspiring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I have a short attention span and decided to go to some Les Mills classes at my gym (Body combat and Body pump) needless to say they are awesome. I have lost weight (A little over 5lbs...Yeah its not much but it was just my extra pudge to loose!) and got some muscles and am well on my way to running my first Triathlon and Marathon this year. Also I am now training to become a Body Combat, MMA and Boxercise instructor on the side as it inspired me so much to keep fit and the rush you get from it is great.

From Medical School, and Instructor training, I think you wont see the benefit of Yogalates unless you have some cardio in your routine. For example I try to do one cardio class a night, and one muscle class. The next night I will do cardio again and some Yoga, and so on. So my body can rest and build muscles.

If you cant get to a gym to sign up (A lot of gym's run the classes, google "Les Mills classes USA" or look on you tube!) try some home workouts such as "Cha Lean" or any other Beach body workouts. I am just about to try Shaun T's "Insanity" workout for 60 days with the diet plan pre Triathlon.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ursula...I agree with just start walking...Maybe in the mall...I drive to the park and walk....it's prettier more scenic...listen to music while you walk.... ...take small steps....it is where I started and It has helped me keep my weight off...Take 20 min brisk walks 3-4 times a week...thenmafter a while incrrease your time and start incorporating lite jogging....and just strat doing portion controls...eat 5-6 small meals a day....It took you awhile to put it on it will take a while to get it off the healthy way. Quick weight loss only results in quick regain

I also love using the Wii Fit...it is really a great program to do inside on those not so great outdoor days


----------



## Ursula (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you again ladies, these are some good, concrete suggestions.  I love this place.  Everyone is so sweet.  I can do it! I can do it! I can do it!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 30, 2009)

I wanted to tell you also I buy books on CD and download them and I listen to them while I run or walk since I never take the time to sit down and read much anymore ...Sometimes I get sick of music....


----------



## Ursula (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I wanted to tell you also I buy books on CD and download them and I listen to them while I run or walk since I never take the time to sit down and read much anymore ...Sometimes I get sick of music...._

 
That's a great idea Tish!  Thanks!  You really are an amazing woman.  I don't know how you keep up so well with everyone around here but you really are a light.


----------



## kimmae17 (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I wanted to tell you also I buy books on CD and download them and I listen to them while I run or walk since I never take the time to sit down and read much anymore ...Sometimes I get sick of music...._

 
thats what i was going to say!  i LOVE audiobooks for working out!  i zone out and am listening to whatever story, and before i know it i ran 4 miles!  makes it go by in a flash!


----------



## breezybabe89 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey dear I wanted to let you know that I do boot camp and my instructor is hosting a free class this Friday! I love these classes, each day is something different, and he has a lot of versatile class times! You should come with me,  I mean it is a free class after all. The plus side I've lost 8lbs in the last 5 weeks and I haven't been that strict with my diet and that's how I know this works. Here's his website so you can check it out! 
Bodyzen Fitness - BodyZen Fitness


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 9, 2009)

Everyone here has given you fantastic suggestions. I just wanted to show you my support. I'm happy you want to change for yourself. It seems like you give a lot of love and time and you need to take the time to take care of yourself too.

I really enjoy yoga... because they focus on what your body can do and slowly strengthen yourself using the weight of your body and balance. Yoga and walking are great beginning workouts that can turn into a really tough workout later, too.

Let us know how it goes!


----------

